# RAI today...all is good



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

Went for my RAI this afternoon. Tolerated the pill well. Was surprised at how small it was; I was expecting a "horse pill." I can go back to "regular" food tomorrow at lunchtime but have to stay home until Sunday afternoon. They said my hubby could come back to our bed Monday night. I'm not pushing that one, though; I like having the bed to myself! LOL

I knew all of the safety precautions already thanks to thyca, but was surprised they didn't mention flushing the toilet twice. I'm doing it anyway.

Go back for bloodwork on Monday and then have the body scan on the 10th.
All in all, so far so good!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay!

Stay well


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JLynn said:


> Went for my RAI this afternoon. Tolerated the pill well. Was surprised at how small it was; I was expecting a "horse pill." I can go back to "regular" food tomorrow at lunchtime but have to stay home until Sunday afternoon. They said my hubby could come back to our bed Monday night. I'm not pushing that one, though; I like having the bed to myself! LOL
> 
> I knew all of the safety precautions already thanks to thyca, but was surprised they didn't mention flushing the toilet twice. I'm doing it anyway.
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news and glad to hear it all went w/o a hitch. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a healing pathway now.

We are here for you anytime.


----------

